# I just DROPPED my 88 palette!



## fawp (Dec 12, 2008)

...and almost half my shadows broke!! Oh my god, I'm so mad at myself! I absolutely loved that thing. I think I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## Karren (Dec 12, 2008)

Awwww... Quick go find some chocolate!! Always makes me feel better...


----------



## fawp (Dec 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awwww... Quick go find some chocolate!! Always makes me feel better... I think I have some whoppers around here somewhere. I'll see what I can find...


----------



## mizfit (Dec 12, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry. I think you can make them whole again though, it just takes work. I believe you'd use the same process as if making pigments into pressed powders with alcohol.


----------



## fawp (Dec 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mizfit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw, I'm sorry. I think you can make them whole again though, it just takes work. I believe you'd use the same process as if making pigments into pressed powders with alcohol. The palette was closed when it fell and so the shadow shattered and the colors went everywhere. There is colored power everywhere...even mixed in with the shadows that didn't break.



I think it's a goner.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 12, 2008)

RIP 88 palette


----------



## esha (Dec 12, 2008)

Can't you just scrape the powder off of the shadows you can still use? It's probably only on the top layer? Don't give up yet! Maybe you can mix some colours and press them into a shadow!


----------



## fawp (Dec 12, 2008)

Maybe...They all mixed together pretty badly, though.


----------



## ticki (Dec 12, 2008)

have you tried one of those small cans of compressed air? that may help to lift off the colors without rubbing them into the other colors.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 12, 2008)

aww



GBH


----------



## Darla (Dec 12, 2008)

Bummer


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 12, 2008)

Aw no! Ask for another one for christmas?


----------



## lolaB (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh no! Breaking makeup is the worst.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 12, 2008)

Aww that sucks!!


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh god, that sucks!


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry, that sucks!! I know how ya feel though, I spilled my Fuschia MAC pigment all over the carpet on Halloween and broke my NYX Black shadow into millions of pieces, too. I hate broken makeup.


----------



## x33cupcake (Dec 14, 2008)

that's one of the worst things that can happen to a girl =( her makeup breaking..


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 14, 2008)

That sux!!! Sorry!


----------



## Roxie (Dec 15, 2008)

That's horrible! Makeup is like a prized possession!


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 15, 2008)

I hate that!!!! Al my favorite stuff seems to die the same death... never because I hit pan.


----------



## melovemakeup (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh No! Gutted for you


----------



## jmaui02 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. I hate it too when it happens to mine.


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Dec 26, 2008)

Eekk, that really sucks. I hate it when that happens to me too. But remember, it's just makeup.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jan 16, 2009)

AWW honey im sooo sorry i know how i would feel if i dropped mine id cry...maybe cry to your dad and weasel him into buying you another one....i feel so bad. Maybe try to salvage what cha can ~huggles~


----------

